# معادلا ت التصنيع للاسفنج



## مقبل (10 مايو 2007)

اخواني الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد بحثت كثيرا في موقعكم المحترم ووجدت المشكلة مطروحة ولكن للاسف لم اجد الحل مع العلم ان عدة اشخاص وعدوا بالمساعدة ولكن ...

المشكلة : اريد المعادلة العامة لحساب اي كثافة لتصنيع الاسفنج 

ملاحظة :
مثلا لكي انتج اسفنج بكثافة 27 ما هي الكميات المطلوبة من المواد التالية
1- polyol
2- water
3- Silicon ( TEGOSTAB BF 2470 LV)
4- Amin (TEGOAMIN 33)
5- SO (Niax Stannous Octoate D-19 )
6- Methelen Chlorid
اما المادة السابعة وهي TDI 80/20 تتغير حسب ال OH الخاص ب Polyol

لذا ارجوا ممن يملك المعلومات المساعدة واي استفسار انا جاهز مع العلم انني لم أجرب شئ لأنني لا املك اي فكرة عن التصنيع

الرجاء من الجميع مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع
مقبل حمدونة من فسطين


----------



## مقبل (11 مايو 2007)

اخواني الكرام 
ما في حد بيعرف يساعد 
مع العلم ان كثير وعد بالمساعدة ولكن للأسف لم يساعد حتي اللحظة 
في الانتظار


----------



## مقبل (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
وين المسلمين ، ما بدوا احد يساعد


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز انشاء الله جوابك عندي ولكن بداية ارجو ان تعرفني بطبيعة عملك و نوع ماكينة الانتاج وترسل ارتفاع مصنعكم عن سطح البحر او الضغط الجوي في تلك المنطقة


----------



## khaled 123 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

با النسبه للكثافه 27 
نسبة الماء 3.5 أو 3.4 لكل 100 كيلو جرام بوليول
ال Tdi يتم أحتسابه وفق المعادله التاليه 
Water *9.67 +oh*.155) * Index)
100 /
ملاحظات Oh للبوليول من الشركة المصنعه وهو من 42 الي 48 وغالبا 44
Index هو نسبة Tdi الزياده عن المعادله للقساوه وتتراوح ما بين 105 الي 120 وكلما زاد زادة المخاطره ونصيحتي 110 كفايه
السيلكون حسب نوع السلكون والشركه المنتجه 0.9كيلوغرام لكل 100 كيلو غرام بوليول
الامين هو مسرع للتفاعل ويجب حسابه من نفس الماكنه و حاول بديه ب 0.150 لكل 100 كيلوغرام بوليول
الاس أو 0.220 لكل 100 كيلوغرام
اللون 0.5 كافي لكل 100 كيلو غرام بوليول
ملاحظه هامه لا يستخدم مادة الميثالين كلورايد في هذه الكثافه 
أخيرا أخي مقبل لكي تستفيد وتتقدم في هذه الصناعه تفضل بزيارتي في الاردن وسوف أوافيك بكل المعلومات الازمه مجانا


----------



## bader.m (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا انشات مصنع للاسفنج واله الصب يدويه ولم استطيع الحصول علي ماده ميثيلين كلورايد ولا اعرف نسب خلط المواد للحصول علي كثافات منخفضه مثلا 12
............الرجا المساعده


----------



## bader.m (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

ممكن اي شخص يساعدني في معرفه معادلات خلط الاسفنج مع العلم ان اله الخلط يدويه ودعوه لزيارتي بالكويت 
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (18 يونيو 2010)

> با النسبه للكثافه 27
> نسبة الماء 3.5 أو 3.4 لكل 100 كيلو جرام بوليول
> ال Tdi يتم أحتسابه وفق المعادله التاليه
> Water *9.67 +oh*.155) * Index)
> ...



ملاحظات Oh للبوليول من الشركة المصنعه وهو من 42 الي 48 وغالبا 44
للبوليول انواع كثيرة لذا لا يقتصر OH على هذه الارقام فربما اكثر او اقل بحسب نوع البوليول المستخدم.

هو نسبة Tdi الزياده عن المعادله للقساوه وتتراوح ما بين 105 الي 120 وكلما زاد زادة المخاطره ونصيحتي 110 كفايه. 
كل ما زادت زاد الاستهلاك للتي دي اي و ليس المخاطرة، المخاطرة هي بكمية الماء الداخله للتفاعل فكلما زادت زاد خطر الاشتعال الذاتي.


السيلكون حسب نوع السلكون والشركه المنتجه 0.9كيلوغرام لكل 100 كيلو غرام بوليول
السيلكون يلعب دور مهم جدا و اختياره يعتمد على مدى الدور الذي يلعبه فليس اي نوع هو مناسب او اي شركة مصنعه هي مناسبه السيليكسان يختلف حسب نشاطة و سرعة تاثيرة على خفض التوتر السطحي للخليط. كمية ليست ثابته 0.9 فهناك الكثير من العوامل التي تلعب دور مهم بالانتاج فلا يعني اذا انت بمصنعك تستخدم هذه النسب فهي ثابته بكل مكان بالعالم... على سبيل المثال في الكويت الرطوبة عالية جدا وهنا لا تنفع معادلتك.

الامين هو مسرع للتفاعل ويجب حسابه من نفس الماكنه و حاول بديه ب 0.150 لكل 100 كيلوغرام بوليول.
الامين لا يتم حسابه من نفس الماكينه !!!!! لماذا هدر المال !؟!؟!؟ بالطرق النظرية و الحسابيه والتجريبيه التي لا تكلف شيئا من المال يمكنك تحديد الكمية. الامين انواع ثلاث وكل مُصنّع للاسفنج يختار النوع المفضل له لانتاج اسفنج بمواصفات تنافسية بالسوق.... ولكل نوع حساب معين نظري وبمعادلات رياضيه فلا داعي لهدر المال.

ملاحظه هامه لا يستخدم مادة الميثالين كلورايد في هذه الكثافه
بل يستخدم في حال كانت هناك الحاجة لانتاج نوع اسفنج بمواصفات معينه.

اردت فقط ابراز بعض التوضيحات على الرد اعلاه لكي لا يكون هناك اي لبس على اخواننا طالبي المعرفه. واجدد تعلم انتاج الاسفنج لا يتم عن طريق معرفة المعادلة اللازمة لكثافة معينه بل يجب عليك اخي المصنع ان تعرف كيف اتت هذه المعادلة ولماذا يتم التعديل عليها بين الفترة والاخرى.

الله ولي التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## Eng.Foam (18 يونيو 2010)

> السلام عليكم انا انشات مصنع للاسفنج واله الصب يدويه ولم استطيع الحصول علي ماده ميثيلين كلورايد ولا اعرف نسب خلط المواد للحصول علي كثافات منخفضه مثلا 12
> ............الرجا المساعده



اخي العزيز اتذكر انني ارسلت لك رسالة بالبريد الاكتروني الاسبوع الماضي اعلمك فيها بالمواد البديله عن الميثالين لكنها خطرة جداً ، على العموم سارسل اليك بمعلومات اتصال احدى شركات التوريد بدبي لربما هي الاقرب لك لتزويدك بالميثالين.


----------



## bader.m (7 يوليو 2010)

ممكن مساعده في معادلات صب كثافه 11 او 12 اذا كان حجم القالب الطول مترين والعرض 90سنتيمتر والارتفاع متر كم نسب المواد الداخله في التفاعل



وشكرا


----------



## محمود 79 (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر على هذه الجهود الجميلة 
الهم زد هذا التعاون العربي
الهم اجعل هذه العقول النيرة زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## gaust (4 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر لكم على المجهود الجميل
ولكن منذ ثلاثة ايام و انا اقرأ كافة المواضيع المتعلقة بصناعة الاسفنج
ولكن للاسف لم اجد تفصيل مباشر لتصنيع الاسفنج سواء كان المصنع يدويا او اليا
لذا ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة و المعرفة في هذا المجال ان يزودنا بمعلومات مبسطة المواد المستخدمة بحيث توضح كل مادة وما هوا اداؤها او فائدتها في هذه الصناعة و كمية كل مادة لغرض انتاج اسفنج بكثافة معينة
وانا واثق من انه في هذا المنتدى سنجد من يساعد في هذا


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (10 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم ارجو من سيادتكم النسب بالضبط لعم
ل 1متر مكعب من الاسفنج وكيف احتساب الكثافه


----------



## elgareb20008 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

الموضوع قديم و قيم جدا 

نرجوا المساعدة فى معرفة انواع الشركات التى تصنع المواد الكيميائية الخاصة بالاسفنج و تحت اى اسم يمكننا البحث عنها ؟؟ :87:

و من معلوماتى عن الاسفنج فانى سالت شركات متخصصة فى عمل خطوط انتاج و هى تشترط شراء الة او منتج اولا قبل اعطاء معلومات عن صب الاسفنج 
لذلك شكرا على المجهود

:20:​


----------



## Eng.Foam (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يا أخواني يا أحبائي،

نصيحة لوجه الله قبل ما تبدا تبحث عن معادلات تصنيع و موردين للمواد ابدأ بدراسة السوق و عمل جدوى اقتصادية و من ضمن الدراسة ابحث عن احتياجات السوق من اصناف الاسفنج، الاخوان كثير ما يطرحو موضوع أريد معادلة اسفنج لكثافه معينه شخصيا استطيع ان اجيب عن هذا السؤال لكن انت تذكر انت لا تبحث عن كثافة فقط لربما نوع الاسفنج الذي سينتج سيكون طري او قاسي والسوق لا يريد هذه المواصفات بل غير الذي انتجته...

وبالنسبة للمواد الخام هناك مئات الموردين لكن انت يجب ان تحدد ماذا تريد مواد ذات جودة عالية ام مواد رخيصة السعر ام سهلة التوفر ام هناك وكيل محلي .... يعني باختصار الوضوع سهل لكن يريد طولة بال وصبر لتجد اجابة لما تريد...


----------



## نزار خزرجي (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكل من اضاف هنا بصمة طيبة 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا

ربي يديم التعاون بين العرب جميعا "

تحياتي لكم اخوتي في الله 

اود منكم معرفة ، كيف لي اجد مصدر لتوريد خط انتاج نصف الي نوع جيد ، يفضل يكون المنشا اوروبي هل اجد من يساعدني في ذلك ؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نزار خزرجي (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكل من اضاف هنا بصمة طيبة 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا

ربي يديم التعاون بين العرب جميعا "

تحياتي لكم اخوتي في الله 

اود منكم معرفة ، كيف لي اجد مصدر لتوريد خط انتاج نصف الي نوع جيد ، يفضل يكون المنشا اوروبي هل اجد من يساعدني في ذلك ؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nmy (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكن حساب الكثافة بالنسبةللارتفاع عن مستوى سطح البحر


----------



## eldezel (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الرجاء من سيادتكم توضيح كيفية وضع نسبة المياه لكل كثافة مع العلم ان طريقة الصبة التي اعمل بها هو القوالب في الصندوق يدوي ولو تكرمتم عمل مثال على الكثافة 25 والكثافة 30 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eldezel (28 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الرجاء من سيادتكم توضيح كيفية وضع نسبة المياه لكل كثافة مع العلم ان طريقة الصبة التي اعمل بها هو القوالب في الصندوق يدوي ولو تكرمتم عمل مثال على الكثافة 25 والكثافة 30 علما بانني اعمل في مصر ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## eldezel (28 يونيو 2011)

المطلوب كثافة 25 وكثاف 28 سوفت وشكرا


----------



## foamsalb (28 يونيو 2011)

*شركة النجاح السورية لصناعة مكنات الاسفنج والفلين ومقصاتهما*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​شركة النجاح- سورية- معرشورين : لصناعة مكنات الإسفنج والفلين ومقصاتهما والحصير البلاستيكي مع خبرة الصب والتدريب والفك والتركيب والشحن كما تمنح الشركة شهادات الخبرة بتشغيل المكنات المذكورة


----------



## foamsalb (28 يونيو 2011)

*شركة النجاح السورية لصناعة مكنات الاسفنج والفلين ومقصاتهما*

 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​شركة النجاح- سورية- معرشورين : لصناعة مكنات الإسفنج والفلين ومقصاتهما والحصير البلاستيكي مع خبرة الصب والتدريب والفك والتركيب والشحن كما تمنح الشركة شهادات الخبرة بتشغيل المكنات المذكورة


----------



## مقبل (12 فبراير 2012)

*مرحبا*

الاسفنج الصناعي


----------



## elgareb20008 (14 فبراير 2012)

*جدول معادلات لبعض الكثافات !!!*

بعد بحث وجدت مجموعة النسب الاتية 
نرجوا من الاخوة الاعضار ابداء الراى خاصة فى نوع البوليول المستخدم و هل نسبة ال tdi سليمة 

و شكرا  ،،، :85:


----------



## tbakhi1 (27 فبراير 2012)

elgareb20008 قال:


> بعد بحث وجدت مجموعة النسب الاتية
> نرجوا من الاخوة الاعضار ابداء الراى خاصة فى نوع البوليول المستخدم و هل نسبة ال tdi سليمة
> 
> و شكرا  ،،، :85:


السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز بالنسبه للجدول المرفق التجربه هي البرهان وليس المشاهده فقط 
واذا اردت اي مساعده استطيع تقديمها لك او لاي احد من الاعضاء فانا جاهز

انا املك مصنع اسفنج يدوي صغير في الاردن ومستعد للمساعده


----------



## tbakhi1 (27 فبراير 2012)

elgareb20008 قال:


> بعد بحث وجدت مجموعة النسب الاتية
> نرجوا من الاخوة الاعضار ابداء الراى خاصة فى نوع البوليول المستخدم و هل نسبة ال tdi سليمة
> 
> و شكرا ،،، :85:


السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز بالنسبه للجدول المرفق التجربه هي البرهان وليس المشاهده فقط 
واذا اردت اي مساعده استطيع تقديمها لك او لاي احد من الاعضاء فانا جاهز

انا املك مصنع اسفنج يدوي صغير في الاردن ومستعد للمساعده


----------



## elgareb20008 (21 مارس 2012)

tbakhi1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز بالنسبه للجدول المرفق التجربه هي البرهان وليس المشاهده فقط
> واذا اردت اي مساعده استطيع تقديمها لك او لاي احد من الاعضاء فانا جاهز
> 
> انا املك مصنع اسفنج يدوي صغير في الاردن ومستعد للمساعده



جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ tbakhi1 هذا ظننا باهل الاردن انا من مصر 
عندى سؤال 
نوع المواد المساعدة فى الجدول و فى تقارير لمصانع اجنبية عندى مختلف فمثلا السيليكون بدل 2470 يكون 8000 و الامين مختلف ايضا كذلك فهل يؤثر فى نسب المعادلة بطريقة كبيرة فانا اريد اكبر عدد ممكن من الخلايا فى البوصة المربعة :81:
 ،،، و شكرا


----------

